# Wanted: Americans living in Porto



## Chili (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I would like to get in touch with Americans living in Porto area. I live here, too, for almost two years now. 

Aside from the fact that I would enjoy making personal contacts, as I went to college in the U.S. back in the 90's and we'll have quite a bit of common ground, I have an immediate need to get some Americans to taste some originally American food prepared by Portugals, and tell me what they think. No money involved. 

I won't post the name or location of the restaurant here so that it isn't considered advertising, unless the moderator chimes in and lets me do it 

Please reply here and I'll give you all the details. If there are enough people responding, we could throw a burrito party 

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Chili said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I won't post the name or location of the restaurant here so that it isn't considered advertising, unless the moderator chimes in and lets me do it
> ...


 well Alex you can always pay for a premium account


----------

